# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز >  دائرة القبول والتسجيل في جامعة آل البيت

## الحصن نيوز

**

****يستيقظ طالبنا العزيز كل صباح بروتينه المعتاد .. يصل الى مجمع المحطة منهكا من شدة* *النعاس أحيانا*


<strong>

أكثر...

----------


## غير مسجل

ممكن تئلولنا نحنا سنافر كلية التمريض عند مين نزل مواد  
                                الفصل الي بداو يجي  بليييييييييييييييز

----------

